# Has Orijen changed its formula, Roxy is SO GASSY



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wonder if it could be that bag of food, maybe a bad batch. You might consider taking that bag back and getting another bag. Try adding some yogurt to her food to see if that will help with the digestive issues.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I wonder if it could be that bag of food, maybe a bad batch. You might consider taking that bag back and getting another bag. Try adding some yogurt to her food to see if that will help with the digestive issues.


Thanks Carol, i will try the yogurt. hopefully it will help.


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi daddysgirl...we too have been struggling with gas with our puppy. I have had him on Orijen for a little over a month now (large breed puppy food) and his gas is horrible. I was considering switching because of it. I will be interested to see if anyone else who feeds Orijen is having the same side effect. 

Beaushel - is it safe to give a puppy yogurt (he's almost 4 months old)? And what type of yogurt do you recommend? Just a plain yogurt?


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

cola3812 said:


> Hi daddysgirl...we too have been struggling with gas with our puppy. I have had him on Orijen for a little over a month now (large breed puppy food) and his gas is horrible. I was considering switching because of it. I will be interested to see if anyone else who feeds Orijen is having the same side effect.
> 
> Beaushel - is it safe to give a puppy yogurt (he's almost 4 months old)? And what type of yogurt do you recommend? Just a plain yogurt?


Hi, Roxy is 7 yrs old and has been on Orijen for yrs. all of a sudden this just started. maybe they did change something and we dont know it yet. at least you are dealing with puppy farts, me on the other hand...:yuck:


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Both Jade and Honey are on Orijen,I know there was a slight formula change a few months ago but they have been fine with no Gas problems.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The formula changes with all the small batch brands make me crazy. We had such good luck with Canidae until it changed, and then ditto with Eagle Pack Holisitc.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh god I hear ya! Ranger has been on Orijen fish since July and he just started getting gassy about a month ago. It's brutal the stench that dog can make! I'm opening windows in -30 weather to get the smell out and lighting scented candles like a crazy woman. I've added some probiotics/enzymes/fibers mixture to his food and it's made a huge difference. Instead of gas a few times a day, it's a few times a week and usually not nearly as stinky.

One more thing: I found the days I didn't take Ranger for a long walk (or a walk at all, I'm so bad) - he was waaaay more stinky. I'm not sure if it's because of an "inactive" dog plus the high protein content of the food but it's definitely a pattern. He wasn't gassy at all in the summer/fall when we were out on walks/runs for 1.5 - 2 hrs a day. Now we're lucky to get out for an hour and the days we don't, I definitely pay for it. Just a thought - at least it forces me out the door most days!


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

I have been on Orijin reagional red for about 3 weeks now and the gas has disapeared compared to what it was on the other food.

Steve


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If you are going to keep Roxy on the Orijen you might consider adding the doggy enzymes. Alot of people here on the forum use it for their pups and it works great.
http://www.naturesfarmacy.com/store/results.php?category=46


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

My son's dog has been on Orijen Adult for a couple of years. I've noticed that in the last couple months he has had more gas than usual, but not alarmingly so. The formula was changed but not drastically. I know that chicken liver is now included for one thing. There are a lot of botanicals in Orijen and if the amounts of some of them were increased that does give some dogs problems. I have one dog who does well with most higher protein foods while my other dog is more sensitive to changes and some of the more "exotic" ingredients.

Someone mentioned adding yogurt (which I give daily to my dogs). But I would limit the amount given to a puppy under 6 months of age which is when they start being able to excrete excess amounts of calcium in their diets. The enzymes that BeauShel mentions might be the safer route to go with a young puppy.


----------

